# Is this a fake?



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

A friend of mine gave me a pair of these, claimed to get them from a friend of his at school.. I wasn't sure whether to believe him or not as to whether they are legit habanos. Can any of you gorillas inform me either way?


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

The fourth picture...


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

It dosent look good.The gold is off color and the detail is off also. RJT


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I honestly can't tell... I either haven't had enough Partagas to tell, or it's a quality fake (or it's REAL!)... the white lettering looks strange, but... what do I know?!?!?!


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

Found this link on Cigaraficionado in regards to fake partagas. My band looks a LOT more like the legit band shown there vs. the fake one they show. But I'm still learning about habanos.. so I figured maybe one of you guys could help me out.

http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Static/Counterfeit/count_pg-regpage4.html


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

The closer I look, it looks like fugazi. Sorry, RJT


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

RJT said:


> It dosent look good.The gold is off color and the detail is off also. RJT


Not looking good to me either. The trim on the edge of the band is missing the embossing and the type is not sharp. Some of the areas in the center crest look plugged up as well.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Band doesn't look to good to me. How about pics of the cap.


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

RJT said:


> The closer I look, it looks like fugazi. Sorry, RJT


I'm gonna have to agree here.. I just was clicking through more counterfeit images on CA..

Here is a picture of a fake purchased in toronto

That looks amost exactly like mine.. down to the "5" on the back of the band.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

Here is a pic of legit band.


Sorry about the pic quality, I was in a hurry and didn't have good lighting
The Gold is foil embossed not printed in ink like yours, plus the other things I mentioned above (look at the y on the right side of the band).
Sorry...


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

I hate to say it bro, but you got fakes. I have a Partagas Lusi right in front of me and am comparing the label with yours and see slight inconsitencies. For one, on the sides where it says "Y Compania" the font is off and the placement of the "Y" is slightly off. 

Also, it could just be the photo, but there should be a border consisting of small bumps where the red meets the gold. I do not see this on yours.


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

PuffDaddy said:


> Here is a pic of legit band.
> 
> 
> Sorry about the pic quality, I was in a hurry and didn't have good lighting
> ...


I didn't pay for them, but you live and learn correct? I'll have to let my friend know that the guy he is getting them from is peddling out fakes. Thanks guys 

Smokemif, I see exactly what you are talking about now that I have the big pic that puffdaddy provided.


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

I think i still have the band from the Partagas I just smoked, will post it later.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm sorry but I honestly believe that's a fake... sorry.


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

To everyone apologizing.. Its alright. I figured it would be.. one of those "Friend of a friend whose family goes to Mexico once a year..blah blah blah". I didn't pay for them, they were gifted. I'm just afraid of the anger from my friend when he finds out he's been buying fakes all semester :r


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Yeah, close but no cigar....doesn't look geniune.....


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Landers said:


> To everyone apologizing.. Its alright. I figured it would be.. one of those "Friend of a friend whose family goes to Mexico once a year..blah blah blah". I didn't pay for them, they were gifted. I'm just afraid of the anger from my friend when he finds out he's been buying fakes all semester :r


I would seriously tell him SOON! It's not worth it to let him buy some cheap-o fakes!


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> I would seriously tell him SOON! It's not worth it to let him buy some cheap-o fakes!


My only fear is that I'm gonna look like I'm being ungrateful for the cigars..


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

I just reexamined one of the cigars. The band is ENTIRELY different from the picture I posted earlier. It actually looks like the one that PuffDaddy posted..

Whaddya think?


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

This is the best (read steady) picture that I could get without my tripod. Trying to show the relief in it.

Ron


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

This one looks very similar to the second set of pics that i posted.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Landers said:


> Found this link on Cigaraficionado in regards to fake partagas. My band looks a LOT more like the legit band shown there vs. the fake one they show. But I'm still learning about habanos.. so I figured maybe one of you guys could help me out.
> 
> http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Static/Counterfeit/count_pg-regpage4.html


I just went and looked at the ones I have in my humi and your bands don't look good...


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

Even the second set of pictures taht I provided? The second set actually looks very close IMO. Also, IIRC, do not all cubans utilize a triple cap? the one in the second set of pictures I provided has a distinctive triple cap.

I'm not too concerned if it is legit or not, but the two cigars band's look different, and they also smell different. The one in the second has a much fuller aroma to it.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Why not just smoke it and see how it tastes rather than worry about it...if it tastes good ya got a good smoke...if it has a twang it's probably legit...in either case you had a good smoke...if it tastes like crap it's probably fugazi...aslo, the legit ones tend to smell like a barnyard when they're still fresh...sorta hard to miss...


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

can't go by the band alone take a look at this old Lusi I got from a well respected FOG


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

I can't really judge from the pics. As I understand it variations in the bands are not determinative as to whether or not you have legit smokes. Have you checked the cap? Have you smoked one--this is usually the best way to know. I recommend trying one before breaking your friends heart.


----------



## SMOKESTACK (Oct 8, 2006)

SDmate said:


> can't go by the band alone take a look at this old Lusi I got from a well respected FOG


NOW THAT'S A BEAUTIFUL CIGAR!!!!!!!!


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

You can't go by bands alone. Offset printers goes dull after several use. There are some really good fakes and some really bad legits. 

Fakes are usualy determined by combination of factors ie sourcè of the cigars(do they have a history of selling fakes), aesthetics (triple cap, bands, variation in sizes, color), box codes, warranty seal test and taste. 

Don't go telling you're friend if you are not too sure of their authenticity. They will either get offended or you might lose a potential good source.

Smoke them. Partagas usually has a very distinctive taste. Yours look like a Party shorts or an 898. Compare your tasting notes on other people's review in top25cigar.


----------

